# Feeding Lizards.



## Intyme (May 27, 2009)

I was wondering if lizards are bad for them? I know the feeder fish are not to good for them, I dont give him them. He loves the little gecko/ lizards that run around the yard. I dont want any disease or anything that would hurt him. He is about 6-8 inches, and can swallow them whole. well the smaller ones anyways


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow that's cool, you should video your oscar eating a lizard I'd like to see that ****


----------



## Intyme (May 27, 2009)

Aw man it is awesome! I just caught one and he whacked at it and it was gone in one shot!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what kind of lizards?.....i would think these can also carry parasites with them just like goldfish...especially the cheap green anoles which is the only lizard i could see being affordable to be feeding an O with....and by cheap i mean 5-8 bux where i am.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

OScars are opportunistic feeders. Anything that falls into the water will be tasted. The anols you're catching (in Florida I would assume) could possibly have some kind of something on them that could cause illness or death for the fish. More than likely not though. There's no doubt it's a bit risky feeding a wild animal to a domesticated fish. MY advice is to not feed the little green lizards.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

i wouldn't feed lizards to any of my fish because sometimes more then sometimes they carry parasites and other harmful stuff...


----------

